# swf auf html



## 4danfänger (3. Februar 2005)

Hallöle 
 ich habe mir auf 
www.flash*buttons*.com
eigenen Buttons erstellt und die dann als  .swf Datei gespeichert
 wie bekomme ich die verschiedenen Buttons auf meine HP
 ich arbeite mit NVU
 und hab noch nicht wirklich viel Plan davon.    
 Wie schaff ich das?

 Bitte erklärt es wie für einen Idioten.     
 Nehme jeden Vorschlag dankend an.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Februar 2005)

Wenn du auf der Seite deine "Buttons" generiert hast, steht unten der Code, mit dem du sie in eine HTML-Seite einfügen kannst.

Kopiere diesen Code in den Quelltext deiner Seite, und die Buttons sind da.


----------



## 4danfänger (6. Februar 2005)

Hab schön Dank, hat alles geklapt.


----------

